# Chinese Input and Display

## newtux

Hi every one,

I am a new gentoo user.  I would like to input and display chinese with my gentoo.  Could some one show me how to do so step by step ?  Sorry, if this question has been asked many times beore.  Thanks a bunch !

----------

## EricHsu

 *newtux wrote:*   

> Hi every one,
> 
> I am a new gentoo user.  I would like to input and display chinese with my gentoo.  Could some one show me how to do so step by step ?  Sorry, if this question has been asked many times beore.  Thanks a bunch !

 

hi newtux, this post may be helpful to you  :Smile: 

If you have further questions, please feel free to post  :Wink: 

----------

## newtux

Thanks for yor reply, Eric.

I did things you and Hauste suggested in the above  link, emerged zh-kcfonts arphicfonts twmoefonts, added "cjk" to USE flag and I tried to follow the instructions on 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~liquidx/chinese/chinese-v1.html

I use KDE, but I don't understand the instruction on the page mentioned:

"Setting up your environment

Before you choose your XIM server, you will need to place the below piece of code in your user's X startup scripts. If you use GNOME, then this should go in your ~/.gnomerc. If you use KDE, then FIXME."

Which file do I need to edit, in order to set up enviroment for Chinese input ?

Also, I am not able to activate fcitx by pressing ctl+space.  Any idea what went wrong ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## EricHsu

newtux, here is the gentoo'd way (IMO) of setting up the env vars:

edit /etc/env.d/99local (if no such file, create it), add the following lines to it:

```

LC_ALL=zh_CN

XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"

XIM="fcitx"

XIM_PROGRAM="fcitx"

```

please note, the LC_ALL=zh_CN will set your whole system using Chinese... 

and, run:

```

# env-update

```

then logout & re-login. to make sure the env vars are correct, pls try to echo them one by one.

anyway, you probably would like to give scim-chinese (emerge scim-chinese) a try, since with scim, you don't have to set those X* env variables  :Smile: 

HTH

----------

## kohno

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> newtux, here is the gentoo'd way (IMO) of setting up the env vars:
> 
> edit /etc/env.d/99local (if no such file, create it), add the following lines to it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

我觉得还是用~/.xinitrc来设比较好，这样不同的用户可以有不同的环境变量。

----------

## akar

View and input Chinese charactors in an English system

http://nic-nac-project.de/~murj/blog/item/view-and-input-chinese-charactors-in-an-english-system

 :Cool: 

----------

